# eye floaties



## Perseus (Feb 2, 2006)

I am scaring myself into thinking I have more eye "floaties" than I used to.  Some  have the shape of a small worm, and are grayish/black. Some look like atoms (circle with a dot in the center), sometimes I get what I call "sparks." Does an increase in such things lead to blindness? Or am I paranoid? I am planning on seeing a doctor at some point, I was just curious as to what others have experienced.


----------



## bobw (Feb 2, 2006)

Instead of posting here about this, you should get out and see an eye Doctor. Don't mess with your eyes.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, definitely see an eye doctor.  It could be your retina detaching (heard that it looks like a bunch of little things floating in your view and makes it hard to see at all) or signs of something else.  Heck, it could just be dust particles that landed in your eye.  But if you're worried about it, definitely get it checked out.


----------



## fryke (Feb 2, 2006)

If you're very, very tired, things like that (sparks mainly) happen as well. A good night's sleep helps. But otherwise: Yeah, definitely see a doctor...


----------



## mdnky (Feb 2, 2006)

Based on what you're describing, an Ophthalmologist (NOT Optometrist) is who you should see.  

An Optometrist is a trained person with a license, equivalent to a nurse (they do prescriptions and minor "eye health").  An Ophthalmologist is a licensed medical doctor with additional specialized training, equivalent to a surgeon (they also do eye surgery).  BIG difference in training and capability.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 3, 2006)

'Eye Floaters' are very common and quite normal. If you concentrate on them too much, you'll get over-anxious. When your life is going well you&#8217;ll generally notice them less.

I have many of them and I tend to notice them more of sunny days. No big deal, even if they seem a nuisance.

Eye floaters are tiny cells inside the jelly-like fluid that fills the inside of your eye. They are very common indeed. Older people tend to get more, which is just part of the ageing process.

Very rarely they can be accompanied by frequent flashes of light or significant peripheral vision loss (you'll definitely know if this happens). This might it indicate conditions like diabetic retinopathy, vascular abnormalities or retinal detachment. 

High blood pressure or a history of diabetes can be a cause for these. If you are prone to these conditions and you are really worried, get an eye test and the ophthalmologist will very easily be able tell whether you have anything to be concerned about.

The normal treatment for people with a medical cause for eye floaters is to control their high blood pressure and/or diabetes with drugs. It is extremely rare for a surgeon to remove them.

Just remember that 99% of eye floaters are &#8216;normal&#8217;, even if it seems that you are getting more of them.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 4, 2006)

Google is your friend - "causes of floaters in the eyes"

http://www.visionworksusa.com/floaters.htm

I am nearsighted and hypoglycemic, and through the years more have appeared in my field of vision.  If you're diabetic that can cause them too.  Just go see an eye doctor t orule out serious problems.


----------



## mw84 (Feb 5, 2006)

I get those little worm shaped ones sometimes and have had since a kid. I don't think it's anything major though because I'm now 21 and have 20/20 vision in both eyes. As everyone else has said already though if it's bothering you a lot you should go see a doctor.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 5, 2006)

There was a thread on this here a while ago. Some people linked it to caffeine and sugar intake, which sort of jibes with my experience. Although I still have them without any caffeine, they seem more severe when I have a caffeine binge. That might just be because caffeine increases my blood pressure.


----------

